# Propery Bee , not working



## WindUp (30 Jul 2010)

Hi 
Is anyone else experiencing difficulties with Property Bee on Daft?- previously when you ran a search, the history of all results would be shown--now I have to double click into each individual property to see its history.

I have upated both firefox & the PB plugin

Rgds

WU


----------



## jpd (30 Jul 2010)

I have noticed the same problem.

If I click on a property and bring up the property's page, then the history is shown but it no longer comes up on the Daft listings page. I suspect that Daft have changed something on their pages and that the property bee add-on needs changing/updating to be able to link to the listings pages.


----------



## mickthompson (30 Jul 2010)

same problem here


----------



## mickthompson (30 Jul 2010)

I think it's a problem on Daft


----------



## mickthompson (30 Jul 2010)

maybe we u just need to update the listing


----------



## mickthompson (30 Jul 2010)

yes, it works


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jul 2010)

I heard Daft changed something to stop others using their data. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## northsideboy (30 Jul 2010)

Hope not. I find the Property Bee an invaluable resource as a prospective buyer. You can cut through the nonsense uttered by EAs fairly quickly.


----------



## jpd (31 Jul 2010)

I came across a report (can't rememember where!) that said that Daft were solving a problem thay had where an estate agent would continually use the same advert for different properties thereby avoiding paying for new ads.

I suspect that in solving their problem, they touched on whatever property bee was using - I noticed that sometimes you got rental properties changing to sale properties etc .


----------

